
Saying Goodbye to Wedoist - mmhiri
https://twist.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115004526785
======
maxraz
Ok, will give the Twist a try

------
stilliard
Just Wedoist is dead, not Todoist ;)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we updated the title from “Todoist is Dead. Any simple alternative?”.

